# Turkey season going to be to late??



## lsheets22 (Aug 19, 2011)

I wonder if this years turkey season is going to be a little late. My buddy is hearing the thunder chickens gobbling there head off in Hocking Co I can not wait for this years season I just hope it isnt to late any thoughts??


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

It&#8217;s always too late, in my opinion. But, peak breeding is always in March and early April. That&#8217;s why season is late April. The biggest different this year will be the foliage.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

It's certainly going to be an interesting season. Wow is it green out there already and we have a month till the opener! I'm gonna predict tougher hunting and LOT's of bugs. Field birds may be your best bet. Hope I'm wrong


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I sure hope not. I'm excited for this year been trying to get a purr on a mouth call. Have to do it Buzzing lips couldnt tell if I liked it or nit so i audio recorded it on my phone. I think I'm getting a little crazy... Can't wait 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I heard them gobbling behing my house, this past Monday morning. I stepped back inside, got one of my diaphram calls and gave a few yelps. I got a response right away. 

As good as if feels to get such a quick response...the season is still almost a month away.  Hopefully, the hens will be on the nest and the toms will be looking for love elsewhere. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Supposedly, a kid my brother knows.. "saw a tom, mounting a hen" I sure hope not!


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Actually turkey almost always start in march regardless of weather.i think the season comes in a little late no matter what year it is.and ticks will be really bad,went shrooming yesterday and had one crawling up my leg.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

LilSiman/Medina said:


> Supposedly, a kid my brother knows.. "saw a tom, mounting a hen" I sure hope not!


Not sure why you say that. Like I said, late March/early April is always peak breeding.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i can say for sure the matting season is in full swing... been watching 10 toms in 6 different places there all going at it ...i have video of them


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

The bugs are gonna be bad this season.............. might have to get myself a thermocell this year......... lol.................... BUZZZZ, BUZZZZ, BITE, SMACK


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

phishyone1 said:


> The bugs are gonna be bad this season.............. might have to get myself a thermocell this year......... lol.................... BUZZZZ, BUZZZZ, BITE, SMACK


I used one last year and it did seem to work. Especially with the gnats that fly over your head by the hundreds...you know... the one's that follow you for miles and try to make your ears and nose their home. The birds coming and your afraid to move as one is working his way to your brain from your ear I hate em'!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Home Depot had thermacells for $13! They were on the end cap near lawn and garden.


----------

